# Aldabra tortoise with sunken in eye



## pacific chelonians (Feb 3, 2021)

I saw this add for Aldabras going to go take a look at them is the what could cause it I attached a copy of the listing


I am offering a trio of young approximately 8 year old Aldabra Tortoises.
Great investment, value goes up as they grow bigger. Can be Monster sized in just another 10 years.
All clear nostrils, all can and do stand and walk tall. All used to Southern California sunshine. Have been on Commercial Tortoise pellets and mostly Orchid grass.
They have been together over the last 7 years. I can ship via Delta Airlines airport to airport.
Over the last 30 years I have sold 100's of babies. Many of those are offered back to us as they grow Monster size. We NEVER mix with other tortoise species.

#22M ) 22 x 14 x 12 "slight" early pyramided shell growth all new growth good
most likely due to shape of shell and tail a male, typical split scoot above
tail area

#20FX ) 20 x 14 x 12 extra scoots ( maybe 2 ) 95% guess female

#20EI) sex unknown, has eye issue, sunken in farther then normal, has been
that way last 8 years
20 x 15 x 12 Most likely a female

$23K for the group of 3 shipping included. ( discount for local pick-up )
Can be seen in North San Diego County by appointment


----------



## pacific chelonians (Feb 3, 2021)

Going to go buy it this weekend eather way


----------



## Jan A (Feb 3, 2021)

Tortoisebreeder said:


> Going to go buy it this weekend eather way


I think if I'm going to pay $23,000 for 3 torts, I'm not going to look for them in the classifieds, no matter what type of tort they are. But that's just me. If you're going to check on their health status, that's a good thing.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Feb 5, 2021)

Maybe a birth defect or an injury as a hatchling?

Personally, I would be leary of a 30 year breeder that doesn't know how to spell "scutes". 

Be very careful. When you go, listen to your gut. If something doesn't feel right, don't do it.


----------



## zovick (Feb 5, 2021)

Tortoisebreeder said:


> I saw this add for Aldabras going to go take a look at them is the what could cause it I attached a copy of the listing
> 
> 
> I am offering a trio of young approximately 8 year old Aldabra Tortoises.
> ...


Do you realize that you could buy Aldabras with perfect shells and no eye problems from ads on Kingsnake or Fauna? Also are you aware of how large these guys get? You will need a lot of space to keep even one Aldabra in good shape.


----------



## MEEJogja (Feb 5, 2021)

Wow, $23k for 3 Aldabras? Is that considered a fair asking price in the states?

Here in the Indonesia they are the most expensive torts I have seen on the market (excluding novelty torts such as albino two headed's etc) but asking prices are between $1k and $2k depending on size and shell pattern. 

Unfortunately it would never be ethical to buy here, as Indonesia only protects local species. Foreign endangered species are not regulated and perfectly legal to own, even if they are from less than legit origins.


----------



## wellington (Feb 5, 2021)

olstearn said:


> Wow, $23k for 3 Aldabras? Is that considered a fair asking price in the states?
> 
> Here in the Indonesia they are the most expensive torts I have seen on the market (excluding novelty torts such as albino two headed's etc) but asking prices are between $1k and $2k depending on size and shell pattern.
> 
> Unfortunately it would never be ethical to buy here, as Indonesia only protects local species. Foreign endangered species are not regulated and perfectly legal to own, even if they are from less than legit origins.


Hatchling Aldabras are 2k. Full grown adults are around 25k each if not more.


----------



## wellington (Feb 5, 2021)

Tortoisebreeder said:


> I saw this add for Aldabras going to go take a look at them is the what could cause it I attached a copy of the listing
> 
> 
> I am offering a trio of young approximately 8 year old Aldabra Tortoises.
> ...


I think the price sounds fair. Just remember you need lots of room for them and you have too provide a barn/hide for them that can be heated when needed. Also a very sturdy fence. They don't seem to be as destructive as a sulcata seems to be but they are/get big and are still strong. 
Really check them out. Their diet the guy listed is not great.


----------



## zovick (Feb 5, 2021)

olstearn said:


> Wow, $23k for 3 Aldabras? Is that considered a fair asking price in the states?
> 
> Here in the Indonesia they are the most expensive torts I have seen on the market (excluding novelty torts such as albino two headed's etc) but asking prices are between $1k and $2k depending on size and shell pattern.
> 
> Unfortunately it would never be ethical to buy here, as Indonesia only protects local species. Foreign endangered species are not regulated and perfectly legal to own, even if they are from less than legit origins.


From the way your post is worded, I am not sure if you are aware that Aldabra Tortoises are not considered endangered. Their conservation status is listed as "Vulnerable" which is one level below endangered.


----------



## MEEJogja (Feb 5, 2021)

zovick said:


> From the way your post is worded, I am not sure if you are aware that Aldabra Tortoises are not considered endangered. Their conservation status is listed as "Vulnerable" which is one level below endangered.


You're right, it was a wrong assumption. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## pacific chelonians (Feb 5, 2021)

Update
So I went and picked her up she’s around 20 inches The eye issue is definitely from a birth defect she has a perfect shell and seems to be healthy and for 4000 I think I got a pretty good deal


----------



## Yossarian (Feb 5, 2021)

no


Tortoisebreeder said:


> Update
> So I went and picked her up she’s around 20 inches The eye issue is definitely from a birth defect she has a perfect shell and seems to be healthy and for 4000 I think I got a pretty good deal



What kind of habitat do you have set up for these? Did you also buy the other two?


----------



## pacific chelonians (Feb 5, 2021)

I have a 1 acre area that is quite bumpy and hilly with lots of terrain I only have one right now but I’m planning to go get another one in A few months and I have wallowing pits And heated houses plus in Southern California it’s not that cold right now


----------



## TeamZissou (Feb 5, 2021)

It would be interesting if you could post a closeup of the eye issue.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 5, 2021)

Jan A said:


> I think if I'm going to pay $23,000 for 3 torts, I'm not going to look for them in the classifieds, no matter what type of tort they are. But that's just me. If you're going to check on their health status, that's a good thing.


And I certainly would expect that for that price they are perfect. We have Aldab breeders here, for that kinda money I'd get a well known breeder from us, a know quantity, don't buy from a stranger. You'll be sorry


----------



## pacific chelonians (Feb 5, 2021)

Doing great


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 5, 2021)

Tortoisebreeder said:


> Doing great


you expect me to bite my words huh!!! ?


----------



## wellington (Feb 5, 2021)

Tortoisebreeder said:


> Doing great


So, you only got one of them?


----------



## pacific chelonians (Feb 6, 2021)

The other 2 were in good condition as well I wanted to just buy the one for now because of the price the other 2 where owner 2times as much if she is still doing great in a few months I will be looking to get her a friend but as of now she has been stoked and is already mowing down the grass and Missouri only had her for a day but she love back scratch’s will keep you guys updated but until then thank you


----------



## Hutsie B (Feb 7, 2021)

Aldabras are fun to have, they are quite a bit of personality and one of the tortoises that you can have more than one together.


----------



## pacific chelonians (Feb 7, 2021)

I plan on going to pick up two more later this year so that she can have some friends


----------



## Jasminemmm (Mar 5, 2021)

Keep us updated.


----------

